# Human Powered Washing Machine



## Soap Natsee (Dec 6, 2012)

I made this a few weeks ago and it's been working great, beats hand washing anyway. Very simple to make but the Gamma Seal lid was an improvement with the leaking lid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BuqvJEVNqU


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

That will get the job done! Great for an emergency situation.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

How does it work in washing bed sheets, blankets?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun idea. Wonder if a bigger one would work while rollling around in my pick-up. I'm talking about the washing machine.


----------



## Soap Natsee (Dec 6, 2012)

Bret said:


> Fun idea. Wonder if a bigger one would work while rollling around in my pick-up. I'm talking about the washing machine.


If I were going to do something like that I'd probably drive it up a hill, open up the gate and let'er roll down. Laundry's done!

I can fit one of my really thin - thinsulate , I forget what its rated for, sleeping bags in it. If they're too big I'd just do them the way I did them before.


----------

